# Joint Supplements



## bbsgarage (Oct 27, 2008)

Would like to know what joint supplement are you using and why.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We use Nupro Joint for all of our dogs just as a general all around supplement.

Our 3 seniors, one with spondylosis, one with arthritis in a shoulder and one with Moderate HD, all get additional glucosamine, chondritin, MSM and Ester C because while the dosages of joint supplements in the Nupro are great as a preventative and all around maintenance, they aren't high enough to serve as a therapeutic dose for dogs who actually have joint problems.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Same here...Nupro Joint Supplement...for preventative and all around maintenance.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I was using Dasuquin with good results until Honey stopped eating them (they're chewables) and I couldn't find a product she would take, even when sprinkled on her food. Putting powder in Pill Pockets is a huge mess. I know I could stuff capsules down her throat, however, at her age I'm not going to since she already has problems chewing which I believe may be jaw related since her teeth seem to be in good condition. 

A friend of mine from Canada who breeds WGSDs said she was extremely happy with a product called DMac. She bought it for her horses, and was so happy with it she tried it on her dogs. It worked so well with her dogs she started giving it to her DH, he says he's now feeling great, and said she may start taking it herself.

I purchased a 5 pound bag and stated Honey & Mac on it about a week ago and I can already see a big improvement in Honey who is 13-1/2 years old and has Cauda Equina (she currently takes Tramadol and Pred). I started out with a level teaspoon and will go down to 1/2 level teaspoon in another week or two.

"DMac™ is a synergistic combination of MSM, Glucosamine Sulfate (HCL), Shark Cartilage, Ester C®, Yucca, and Flax Seed Meal."
http://www.mcintoshproline.com/product_by_group/jointcare.html

I ordered mine from Lambert Vet Services in Nebraska. Five pounds was $91.75 plus shipping.
http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/sbsite.php?search_query=d+mac


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Chris, what would you recommend for prophylactic vs therapeutic dosages? Should they get glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM every day? Do you think omega 3 (fish oil supplements) helps with joint health?

Djibouti (14mo GSD pup) & Sam (10yo GSD) get the dose recommended for humans (omega3 oils & glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM). Spanky, 3-4yo Am Bulldog, gets 1/2 of a human dose b/c she's 1/2 the size of an adult human. I wonder if that's overkill for dogs with no problems. 

At 8 1/2 Sam had morning stiffness which resolved almost immediately after starting supplements. She's now 10 & remains free of stiffness or apparent pain, moving smoothly & easily. I hate to decrease her supplements just b/c she's not young & I don't want to mess with success.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Springtime Inc's Longevity--double dose for Rafi (he has hip and elbow problems) and triple dose for Chama (severe arthritis). Both also get 2000mg Ester C per day. The Ester C has made a HUGE difference. 

For maintenance I would feel comfortable with a regular dose of the Longevity or also Springtime Inc's Joint Health is good if you want something with less ingredients.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Vit C is among the very few things that gave em loose stools...Perhaps I should introduce gradually?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes! I introduce gradually and work up to full strength over a 2 week period.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Cosequin because I think a foundation of the right amounts of glucosamine/chondroitin is important if the dog can tolerate chondroitin. I trust the ingredients in Cosequin. I add some vitamin C, they cannot tolerate large quantities. I wouldn't mind finding a whole food product as a second supplement, but I haven't found one that works for my dogs (used to used GF 600, a glycoflex product, but my dogs are allergic now).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

sighhhh...patience is not among my virtues. And I only get worse as I get older! I'll try a more gradual approach! What dosage should I be aiming for?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I use Canine Complete with joint supplementaion


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

cosequin ds because its the only one that i can verify has been clinically studied and proven to contain the levels of glucosamine and chondroitin it claims.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesdaysighhhh...patience is not among my virtues. And I only get worse as I get older! I'll try a more gradual approach! What dosage should I be aiming for?


2000mg/day is what does the trick for my two. I split that into two meals and use the powdered Ester C.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use puritans pride joint soother tabs. They were one of the supplements consumer labs verified the purity and potency of so that gives me lots of confidence. 

http://www.puritan.com/joint-support-062/glucosamine-chondroitin-msm-joint-soother-027810 and they are on sale right now, buy 2 get 3 free!

I give Penny 3 tabs a day.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

many of the gluc/chon supplements for humans (and dogs) do not use the low molecular weight chondroitin that makes the product more bio available for dogs, which, imo, renders them rather useless. it is something you will want to know about the supplement you are using.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Synove G3 chewable along with salmon oil


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you heard anything good or bad about Hokamix supplement? I was told that it can work miracles.

Where do you purchase Cosequin at a good price? 

I give my dogs Springtime's Longevity but I've noticed that they really don't like it and I'm afraid they will stop eating current food because they don't like the taste of Longeivity. They've been on it for 4 months.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> 
> Where do you purchase Cosequin at a good price?


i get cosequin ds on ebay. every package ive ever gotten is sealed in original packaging w/ expiration dates at least 2 years away. i often get a 250 count bottle for around $60-$70. my senior that takes it loves the chewables, but ymmv.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

You may want to consider Cosequin DS.


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

How much Cosequin DS is everyone giving their dogs? My girl's 6 weeks have been up for a while now and I'm wondering if it would be safe to go back to giving her 3 chewables a day instead of the "recommended" 2.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GoldglvHow much Cosequin DS is everyone giving their dogs? My girl's 6 weeks have been up for a while now and I'm wondering if it would be safe to go back to giving her 3 chewables a day instead of the "recommended" 2.


normally after the period of initial dosing, you would be reducing the dose to a maintenance level. i started my senior at 4 pills/day for 4 weeks, then slowly tapered off. she is now only taking 1 1/2 pills a day, which seems to be working well, but she is only 50 llbs.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

my vote is for Synovi G3 chews - I give these just as daily maintenance. I can definitely see a difference. I get them online.


----------

